

If network neutrality laws in the US don't pass what do you think will happen? - zitterbewegung

I was wondering if possibly the internet might be split in two. One network for the people who pay for the filtered internet and another "underground" internet free of restrictions.
======
wmf
If that was going to happen, why hasn't it happened already? We've had mostly
unregulated consumer ISPs for about 15 years and they've mostly been neutral.

------
clearlight
I think it'll really suck

